# picked a REAL Schwinn Black Phantom  late YESTERDAY



## Tin machine (Jun 19, 2013)

picked this yesterday , I believe it to be the real deal , although someone has flipped the locking fork around on the front , I will change that , front drum brake hub , something is missing from it ? and its missing the fender light ,and the rear fender light , I havn't checked the seriaL number but was told its 1952 ? bike was completly painted with house paint and this is what was underneath !!!


----------



## Oldpeddler (Jun 19, 2013)

NiiiiCE find.. Love to have one like it !!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 19, 2013)

*Schwinn*

Great find


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2013)

*....*

She's been kissed by time....haha buts she's still tick in....clean her up...she's deserves it....take some before and after pics for us


----------



## Tin machine (Jun 19, 2013)

*fork adjusted and outside in the light picture*

adjusted the fork today , looks so much better to me , also ,put the chain on , tires chain look original to the bike !!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 19, 2013)

*Red phantom*

NICE START FOR A PHANTOM PROJECT.
IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ON A KEY, DROP ME AN EMAIL DIRECT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Tin machine (Jun 19, 2013)

*thanks so much !!!!*



WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE START FOR A PHANTOM PROJECT.
> IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ON A KEY, DROP ME AN EMAIL DIRECT:
> wespinchot@yahoo.com




dear sir , thank you , ill be in touch !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Jun 21, 2013)

*installed fender light cover and lens last night , pics today*

took some new pics today , still numb about having this bike !!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not a huge Phantom fan, but there's something really appealing to me, with that one. Congratulations on your new find.


----------



## Tin machine (Jun 22, 2013)

*thanks means alot coming from you dave*



Dave Marko said:


> I'm not a huge Phantom fan, but there's something really appealing to me, with that one. Congratulations on your new find.




thanks Dave , that means alot coming from you , I love these old bikes and I think its a privilege ,to get to own one of these old bikes from another time , this bike is 8 years older than me !!! thanks Dave


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 22, 2013)

You just need a porkchop and a lever and you will be set for front brake action!


----------



## Tin machine (Jun 22, 2013)

*what did the lever look like ?*



fatbar said:


> You just need a porkchop and a lever and you will be set for front brake action!




what type of lever would of a 52 phantom had on it ?  any body have a picture ? thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 22, 2013)

I typed out a real smartass comment on your other thread. 

I like your bike, the tattier, the better on these because there

are so many restored ones.....


----------

